# Wyoming Fee Increase Proposal



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like Wyoming is looking at increasing fees again.

While all will be going up the two that affect me will be the deer and antelope that will be up close to $300 to $655 for deer and $600 for antelope.

https://www.wyoleg.gov/Legislation/2021/SF0103


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Yikes! Looks like I'll be drawing my deer and antelope tags this year instead of next.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What is the traction on this one? Is it likely to pass? They just had a pretty huge cost increase a couple years ago. And now not just the cost of the tag, but also the application fee would be going up too if this passes.

Additionally, they are cutting non-resident tag numbers in the process. Charge you more, give you less of a chance to draw. I'm guessing the increase in NR fees is to make up for lost revenue in NR licenses going to residents. 

This will make it a lot tougher to hunt Wyoming as a NR.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

When will we find out if this passes? Also will there be any increase in the price of the special draw if it passes?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Interesting proposal . . . 

Honestly, $600 for the experience of hunting antelope in Wyoming is still a pretty good deal! Same goes for deer - some of us already pay these prices for the special.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Some thoughts. 

CPA- $600 might not be too bad, but they will cut Nonres antelope permits in half. So the unit that took 5 points will bump up and now take 10 (over time). 

Not only is the app fee increasing, but WY charges your card at the time of application which then adds a convenience fee based the overall application cost- which is going up. So it will cost over $35 just to apply for a $660 deer permit. (Not sure if this is what Vanilla meant, but I like to see numbers.) Then the point fees will be on top of that. Now people can pay around $1100 for a special WY lope or deer tag if the fee rates remain comparable to the past and pay $50 just to apply.

This prices many people out hunting WY, but they will still sell all their tags. I had planned to take myself, wife and 3 adult kids to Wy in 2 years. We've been planning points to draw a certain unit for 5 years. $3500+ in tags alone now, so unless anyone wants to go fund me, that trip will go by the wayside. 

And that 90/10 spilt really hurts. The nonres moose permits will decrease almost 75%. I'm glad I got out of that point chase by drawing a lesser unit. Sheep decreases will be rough along with the Limited Quota.

..


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Didn't Utah recently up their non resident fees? How about Idaho and Montana. What's up with the changes in Idaho?

Those that just have to hunt will pony up. Or those who can afford it will take up the slack until they can't.

I quit Wyoming when the Antelope tags went to $175. Sorry I can find many other experiences to spend the money on.

I almost feel guilty sometimes encouraging my kids and grand kids to hunt. So far at least some have bought in to the experience. I can only hope they get a chance to continue.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Buy this, 2 tags for life (wy requires 150 acres for a tag). Just need a well or guzzlers to get the "game days" high enough.

https://www.landwatch.com/lincoln-county-wyoming-recreational-property-for-sale/pid/336545748

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Buy this, 2 tags for life (wy requires 150 acres for a tag). Just need a well or guzzlers to get the "game days" high enough.
> 
> https://www.landwatch.com/lincoln-county-wyoming-recreational-property-for-sale/pid/336545748
> 
> -DallanC


That's actually a pretty good price at first glance. Do you need to be a resident to get the tags? Not much in Utah for that price.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a interesting page as far as who pays what into Wyoming's DWR

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/WGFD/media/content/PDF/About Us/Commission/WGFD-Revenue-Fact-Sheet_FINAL.pdf


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So basically half of their states wildlife entire revenue comes from non-residents?

Dang. My position in my head has been that although I don’t like it, they can do it. And while they still can do it, they ought to be a little nicer to their golden goose.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I also read that the person who put this proposal up in the legislature does so every year, so evidently it isn't written in stone yet. I also read that the outfitter association is against it. 

But after seeing the figures they have to realize that you can only milk a cow for so long before she quits giving milk.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Here is a interesting page as far as who pays what into Wyoming's DWR
> 
> https://wgfd.wyo.gov/WGFD/media/content/PDF/About%20Us/Commission/WGFD-Revenue-Fact-Sheet_FINAL.pdf


 77.4% of WGFD's revenue comes from nonresidents. Thanks.

.


----------



## FeartheTurtle (Mar 8, 2021)

Not sure if this is the end of it, but it looks like it failed in committee. Maybe some of you on here know more?

03/04/2021 Update: At the morning meeting, SF0103 failed and the votes were 4 no and 1 yes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> 77.4% of WGFD's revenue comes from nonresidents. Thanks..


DWR just needs a cut from fireworks and alcohol sales 8)

-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Who voted for it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 77.4% of WGFD's revenue comes from nonresidents. Thanks.
> 
> .


Should read: 77.4% of *license *revenue comes from nonresidents.

66% of the Wyoming Game & Fish Dept's total revenue comes from the sale of licenses and permits. 77.4% of that comes from nonresidents.

Thanks again.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am told that this proposal did not pass again. So this is good news!


----------

